# Has anyone had trouble escaping from a book?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I noticed this today while reading the Kindle Fire docs book.  I couldn't get the home button to come up.  Does anyone know how to force this without having to shutdown the fire?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Click in the center of the page. The menu bar should appear.

When I first got my Fire I browsed a book, exited fine, then went back in & just could not find that home button despite all my frenzied tapping. I started writing a panicked "help, I'm stuck in my book!" post here when my SO-- who'd not so much as touched the Fire yet-- picked it up & exited without issues


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

krm0789 said:


> Click in the center of the page. The menu bar should appear.
> 
> When I first got my Fire I browsed a book, exited fine, then went back in & just could not find that home button despite all my frenzied tapping. I started writing a panicked "help, I'm stuck in my book!" post here when my SO-- who'd not so much as touched the Fire yet-- picked it up & exited without issues


Good info to know. Yet another bug for Amazon to work out.

Thanks

Do you happen to know how to advance a chapter at a time with the fire. I do it sometimes with my K3 by hitting the right side of the square around the select button.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

SheilaJ said:


> Good info to know. Yet another bug for Amazon to work out.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Do you happen to know how to advance a chapter at a time with the fire. I do it sometimes with my K3 by hitting the right side of the square around the select button.


I don't think it's a bug, since you don't want the home button in the way when you're reading. I do think the method of escape could be better explained, though.

I believe I read that with the touch, you can do a big swipe to advance a chapter. I've tried it on the fire with no luck, but I'm a sucky swiper so maybe someone else can report back on if/how it's possible on the fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not a bug, it's designed that way.  The iPad App works the same way.  I think it is so the page simulates the printed page as much as possible.

Don't know how to advance chapters unless it is by the table of contents.  There's no obvious way in the iPad app, either.  But then I don't think I have ever wanted it.


Betsy


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Also, don't press the back button to try to get out of a book.  I switch between my K3, iPhone and the Fire to read.  When you are on the fire and it has sync'd, pressing the back button will take you to your previous position in that book, not back to the home screen (like it does on other Fire apps).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on the app...if the app has multiple "pages" or views it will take you to the last one you were at.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With a newspaper, you can advance to a new article by tapping the center of the screen and tapping the right arrow in the menu bar that pops up. . . .haven't checked to see whether it would work similarly with a chapter book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't seem to, just tried it on my Fire with IQ84 which has chapters....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess the other thing to try is the upward or downward swipe which is, I gather, how the Touch manages it.

I don't think the the android Kindle app does it. . . will have to check on my Xoom. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pssst...Ann....you have a Fire.  You could try it.


Betsy
(and I tried it on two different books, doesn't work.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .yeah. . . . but you established that it doesn't seem to work on the Fire. . . . .I was thinking I should see if it works on the Android Kindle App. . . . .  But the Xoom isn't handy right now.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've tried all kinds of combos and nothing seems to work to get it to advance a chapter.  The advice to tap the book in the middle did the trick as far as escaping though.  Thanks.  

I subscribe to something called Amazon daily or Kindle daily and there are times I want to skip a topic about cooking or fashion or whatever so being able to advance does have a use.  Oh well, I know it works on the K3.  I appreciate all the efforts on this.  If you gus can't figure it out it probably isn't possible.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha I saw this post and assumed you meant "The book was so good I couldn't escape from it." Whose the goose? It's me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I've tried all kinds of combos and nothing seems to work to get it to advance a chapter. The advice to tap the book in the middle did the trick as far as escaping though. Thanks.
> 
> I subscribe to something called Amazon daily or Kindle daily and there are times I want to skip a topic about cooking or fashion or whatever so being able to advance does have a use. Oh well, I know it works on the K3. I appreciate all the efforts on this. If you gus can't figure it out it probably isn't possible.


You get that on Fire? I can't get any of my blogs on the fire. . . .FWIW, they work the same as a newspaper on the eInk Kindles. . .right side of direction control advances to next article. Odd that they don't work like a newspaper on the Fire. . . . .


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

No I don't get the Amaon daily on the Fire YET.  But if I can't click through the articles I want to skip I don't want to.  I would like to get something that is free and in color to display in the newspaper section when showing off the versatility of the Fire.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's this: 

It's a 'digest' of the monthly magazine. . .several articles and at least one short novel each month. . . .it works like newspapers. Is downloadable to the Fire. And is completely free.

Of course, you can always get a free trial of any newspaper and then just cancel it. . .but you can do that only once for each one.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

ChadMck said:


> Ha I saw this post and assumed you meant "The book was so good I couldn't escape from it." Whose the goose? It's me.


I thought she was imprisoned in a book hard to escape from! 

*Alcatraz* by Michael Esslinger.


----------

